# CAT5e / CAT6 Through Sheet Metal



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

I am interested in hearing some thoughts on this. I need to run a dozen or so CAT5e through a wall. The trick is, the wall is sheet metal on both sides with about 12" of foam insulation in between. Everywhere else will be the usual J-hooks and some bridle rings with saddles. I am thinking about a holesaw and working to get a good flush fit with an LB on both sides. RNC from the top of the freezer to the LB. Still waiting to hear if I can run screws into the sheetmetal for the straps.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think back to back LBs will work, I think you'll need 1-1/4" though. An LB on the outside and an offset up to the ceiling on the inside would work too and might be easier.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

There is armored CAY 5/6 if you want to turn this into MC style.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

paulengr said:


> There is armored CAY 5/6 if you want to turn this into MC style.


Try to get some! I have been waiting for a roll for months now...

I would tend to use PVC for this. Either LBs or junction boxes; you may just have to bond the pipe if you are using EMT, switching to PVC then back to EMT.

Cheers
John


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> Try to get some! * I have been waiting for a roll for months now...*
> 
> I would tend to use PVC for this. Either LBs or junction boxes; you may just have to bon the pipe if you are using EMT, switching to PVC then back to EMT.
> 
> ...


How much do you need?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

It sounds like you just need a sleeve. Why not just a ridged nipple, sealing ring, locknut on each sandwiched.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> It sounds like you just need a sleeve. Why not just a ridged nipple, sealing ring, locknut on each sandwiched.


I think it is just a sleeve, the LBs might protect the cables from getting whacked where they come through the wall.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

splatz said:


> I think it is just a sleeve, the LBs might protect the cables from getting whacked where they come through the wall.


My thought was they are on the bar joists and this hole is up high in line with his run.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

splatz said:


> I think it is just a sleeve, the LBs might protect the cables from getting whacked where they come through the wall.


Exactly! I am hoping to penetrate the wall high up, but it might have to be lower. It depends on how much AC equipment is in the way. I haven't seen the freezer yet and it will still be a couple of weeks, but I figure to stub up PVC from the LB and then run along a purlin on J-hooks.

I have learned to never underestimate the ability of forklift drivers to creatively snag, rip, pinch, or otherwise destroy cabling (and access points, telephones, etc).


----------



## Bluenose for rent (Nov 6, 2020)

Are we talking about a walk in Freezer? If so make sure you duct seal everything.


----------



## MattHelm (Nov 12, 2011)

Bluenose for rent said:


> Are we talking about a walk in Freezer? If so make sure you duct seal everything.


Drive in. Spec requires it to be foamed.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Navyguy said:


> Try to get some! I have been waiting for a roll for months now...
> 
> I would tend to use PVC for this. Either LBs or junction boxes; you may just have to bon the pipe if you are using EMT, switching to PVC then back to EMT.
> 
> ...


Unless you are buying 20,000 feet or more (minimum orders) you can’t just buy it from Belden or CommScope. Generally your best bet is to deal with someone that deals with the consolidators like Omnicable. Those companies buy 20,000+ feet then sell it by the foot. If you don’t get an answer move on. Someone will have it in stock.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

joe-nwt said:


> How much do you need?


I just received my order last night!

I only need about 150' but I had to order a full roll. The customer agreed to purchase the full roll, so I am not carrying anything on this one.

Cheers
John


----------

